# Voodoo+ Grow



## Tact (Jul 10, 2014)

Day 1 - July 10th, 2014 -

Hi all, it has been a long time since I have had a grow. My last one was 5 years ago (!)(http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52292) with White Russian from Serious Seeds, it went great, I am almost out of that run. Shortly after that grow I bought some Voodoo seeds from Dutch Passion, and a free swag deal was going on where you get a ton of random seeds.

In this grow:

10x Voodoo *feminized*
3x Sleestack x Skunk
3x OG18 x Skunk
3x Kushberry x Skunk
3x Kandy Krush x Skunk
3x L.A. Confidential x Skunk
1x Hashplant Haze x Skunk *feminized*
1x Moby **** x Skunk *feminized*

When I did my White Russian grow they were not feminized, and out of 13, 12 if not all 13 were females. Here, I have over twice as many seeds going.

Germination was done with the paper-towel method, 75% success after 2 days, planted the ones that did not germinate as well. I have my smaller fluro setup in a tent for now with the seedlings about 8" from the bulbs. I will be setting up the 1000w MH/HPS within the week, wanted to get these guys going as I remember starting from seeds packs on a couple weeks+ compared to clones.

Have to open up a lot of packed away boxes, get at all my stuff. I have organic nutes packed up :/, those have to be *dead* in terms of microbiology, maybe not? Won't need those for a while anyway, soil is 50%/50% ocean forest/light warrior, distilled to start, have an RO packed away.

Lets see how this goes! 

View attachment germ1.jpg


View attachment germ2.jpg


View attachment germ3.jpg


View attachment germ4.jpg


View attachment germ5.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice line up.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome back!  Looks like a great lineup.  Looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## Tact (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey all!

Just checked my tent and it was 94 degrees! Opened it up and put a fan in, a few sprouted up, might need a water a bit sooner with that temp, they are getting light when i pick em up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2014)

Owww-94 is a bit hot--do you have an exhaust fan?


----------



## Tact (Jul 12, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Owww-94 is a bit hot--do you have an exhaust fan?



It is! I do have an exhaust fan, it is packed away. I had my tent all zipped up and the top exhaust opening cinched shut. Opened the top exhaust hole up to let the hot air passively rise out, unzipped the front flaps and put in a small fan to get the air moving, now its at 82f 40% humidity 8" down from the fluros where the seedlings sit.

In my last grow, which is really my first grow solo I used just the 1000w hps/mh in a small room, same room that my tent is in now. So the heat had a larger area to dissipate. Getting these seedlings up so close to a fluro was warmer than I expected. 

My how things have changed since the last time I had a grow going! So many states have come so far legislatively! The POTUS was offered weed a few days ago multiple times in Denver and no one was arrested! I hope that movement does not faulter and in 20 years I can grow these babies without any concern what so ever.

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Tact (Jul 17, 2014)

Day 7 - July 17th, 2014 -

Hauled out mah stuff. Some heat issues have kept my light at 60% (of a 1000w), ran some ducting to get heat off the light with an active out. Will be putting a filter on the start, opposite side of the light the duct is running. Getting some stretch for sure, need to raise plant/lower the light, looks like 9 of the seeds are bunk and did not germinate, the rest are going. Only the second set of true leaves have shown, won't expect anything exciting for a month.

I will upload pics every Thursday. 

View attachment IMAG0244.jpg


View attachment IMAG0245.jpg


View attachment IMAG0247.jpg


View attachment IMAG0248.jpg


View attachment IMAG0250.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2014)

We have been having some hot days, for sure. This past week has been nice though. Hopefully your seedlings enjoyed it also.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2014)

Pullen up a chair.


----------



## Tact (Jul 24, 2014)

Day 14 - July 24th, 2014 -

Really disappointed with the picture quality on the HTC One M8, back to an iphone for me I think when this one craps out.

Dealing with some high summer temps here, low 80s is now a reality for the room, gets to the high 70s at night. I am running lights 24/7, I think I will get a timer and change that light cycle to help alleviate the heat. If that does not help I might look into an AC for the room.

Some stretch is occurring for sure. 

View attachment IMAG0254.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 26, 2014)

Are you a skunk fan?  I'd love to smell that tent in a couple of months.  lol  Green MOJO to ya...I'm in


----------



## Tact (Jul 31, 2014)

Day 21 - July 31st, 2014 -

@PCDuck - We caught a cool down too, been so nice for the plants and my running.

@Weedhopper - Hey bro! Sounds good.

@powerplanter - Haha, I got all teh skunk crosses as a free swag grab from that uk seed site. Thanks for the mojo.

Things are coming along, expect to sex them soon then to 5-gallons. They are finally sucking up water at a decent rate, I waited 7 days before watering them this last time those pots just stayed heavy. Now that the root system is in place I expect watering intervals to shorten here. Still need to pick up so nutes. *Took these pictures with an iphone, what a ******* difference! 

View attachment photo 1.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 31, 2014)

Great looking plants Tact.  They look nice and happy...


----------



## Tact (Aug 7, 2014)

Day 28 - August 7th, 2014 -

Plugging away. Will start some nutes soon I think. I keep running into my ducting when I check on them because I look down, there is a dent in the run now :S. 

View attachment photo 1.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2014)

looking nice and green!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice Tact....   Ive seen some GEMS come from those DNA Skunk Train crosses...   GL bro  :48:


----------



## Parcero (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking good. Good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice bro.


----------



## Tact (Aug 14, 2014)

Day 35 - August 14th, 2014 -

Doing some sexing, got a few pics of early male signs I will throw up here for myself as much as anything. Good way to refer back to things. 

View attachment week5.jpg


View attachment male1.jpg


View attachment male2.jpg


----------



## Tact (Aug 16, 2014)

@kindbud - thanks for stopping in

@JANT - thanks man! I hope to take some clones off the ladies soon and get em in a tent

@parcero - thank you, thanks for stopping in

@weedhopper - thanks man


----------



## Tact (Aug 21, 2014)

Day 42 - August 21st, 2014 -

Pulled out mah males. Down to 11 ladies. Today I am going to get them all into 5-gallon pots, and prepare them for the switch over to 12/12 flower. Some of the strains are very mature, while other are just starting to pop their lady parts. Interesting as my first grow was all White Russian except except two freebie seeds. The tallest plant is over 3ft, so I deff will have to raise the light at some point which I did not do in my first grow, the closest canopy is only like 8" from the hood. 

View attachment photo 1.JPG


View attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## Tact (Aug 28, 2014)

Day 49 - August 28th, 2014 - *Week 2 Flower*

Flipped them to 12/12 on the day of my last post, so this is day 7 of flower.

Some are so friggin' tall, well over 3ft, have only 6 inches clearance on the tallest. The fem haze is so petite, I love her. Need to take clones ASAP. I fim'ed the tallest 3 because I almost just cloned and got rid of them they were so tall, but figured I would try a fim, as I have never done it and see the results. Oh wells. They got their first nutes  last Sunday, Earth Juice, 5-step. 

Height is my only concern right now! 

View attachment photo 1.JPG


View attachment photo 2.JPG


View attachment photo 3.JPG


----------



## Tact (Sep 5, 2014)

Day 56 - September 5th, 2014 - *Week 3 Flower*

They are all almost 5 ft tall, except the haze, shes a beautiful little 2.5" footer. The LA Confidential looks VERY impressive. I did some major LST to bend the canopy over, they were all touching the lights practically.

So far so good. Got some early bud formation pics, left the HPS on though so the images are a bit washed out. 

View attachment image.jpg


View attachment image_1.jpeg


View attachment image_3.jpeg


View attachment image_4.jpeg


View attachment image_7.jpeg


----------



## Tact (Sep 11, 2014)

Day 63 - September 11th, 2014 - *Week 4 Flower*

Had to do some fairly aggressive LST to bend the ladies down, my canopy is retarded, concerned about popcorn bud issues, cleared out the bottom 1/2 of lowlight canopy. Still have between 6-8 weeks of flowers time. Sativa dom is an absolute space destroyer!

Ordered some Sensi Seed Hash Plant beans from Attitude, already psyched for a short plant. 

View attachment image.jpeg


View attachment image_1.jpeg


View attachment image_2.jpeg


View attachment image_3.jpeg


View attachment image_5.jpeg


View attachment image_6.jpeg


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking sweet tact :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## MR1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks like you are out of room Tact, your plants look good.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

looking good! :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking really good in here! Think I'll tag along!


----------



## Tact (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah am totally out of room, I have them tied all over each other. Just ran out from my last grow! Looks like the LA Confidential will finish first with strain guides indicating a short 7 - 8 weeks flowering time for this hearty indica.


----------



## Tact (Sep 19, 2014)

Day 70 - September 19th, 2014 - *Week 5 Flower*

Did a lot of LST of these tall glasses of water, really using quite a bit of zip ties to try and get bud sites into optimal positions and pruned off the poor contenders lower in the canopy that were just taking up space more than anything. 

Hopefully the daily LST to get the best potential producing bud sites into high light areas. Some areas simply can't get the light they will need due to too many tall sativas making the canopy so high, diffusing light so close to the source. Hopefully this will last me to my next grow of which I just got the seeds successfully through Attitude (10x hash plant from sensi seeds, suggestion coming from OlDirtySouth).

They are getting the online nute schedule from Earth Juice, I went with their organic 5 lineup, which reminds me I need to order more PH up from them. 

View attachment image.jpeg


View attachment image_3.jpeg


View attachment image_2.jpeg


View attachment image_4.jpeg


View attachment image_5.jpeg


View attachment image_6.jpeg


View attachment image_7.jpeg


View attachment image_8.jpeg


----------



## Tact (Sep 26, 2014)

Day 77 - September 26th, 2014 - *Week 6 Flower*

Its going.

First one is the HPS off, the sugars get blended in with that warm light. Some of these ladies are supposed to be done in 7 weeks, and some on up to 10, either way I think I will going at least 8 weeks before taking the earliest finishing (the LA Confidential apparently). 

I messed up a lot with this grow, with stretch issues, heat issues, and simple laziness. 

My next grow was planted by seed tonight, it's lineup is shown below. 

View attachment IMAG0361.jpg


View attachment image_1.jpeg


View attachment image_2.jpeg


View attachment image_3.jpeg


View attachment image_4.jpeg


View attachment image_5.jpeg


View attachment image.jpeg


View attachment IMAG0366.jpg


View attachment IMAG0365.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice buds:aok:


----------



## Tact (Sep 27, 2014)

pcduck said:


> Nice buds:aok:



Thanks man, really not happy with this grow exclusively because of my end of things. The plants did their job, such a forgiving plant.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks good Tact, I know what you mean, the laziness one usually gets me.


----------



## Tact (Nov 1, 2014)

Put this thread down!

Ok so let them all go about 9+ weeks. Very mediocre yield. I took pics but... I believe I was not in wi-fi range when I tried to upload them and they failed, and without realizing I deleted the pics off my phone :/.

Basically though eveyr jar is a bit over an ounce. So about 8.5 oz total dry.

I did a terrible job tending to these plants though, the stretch, light was too far away, ran out of space hardcore due to some sativa doms and they were all well over 6 ft, so I topped them in early flower, fimmed some, bent them all over. They were man handled.

Smoke report:

Kushberry is great, tasts great, love it, this was a swag seed.

Voodoo, I should of left it running longer, unideal conditions, its fairly week, its ok.

Sleestak, looks good, feels dense, smells like ****, can barely smoke it, above-average.

OG18, I won't even judge, very popcorny. 

La Confidential, fire, great smoke, I brutalized this single fem plant too. She had almost NO leaves for 4 weeks in flower and still produced a 1.5OZ main cola with again, no branches at all.

Kandy Kush, pretty decent, sugary.

These are all swag seeds from DNA Labs and all crossed with x skunk, except the Dutch Passion Voodoo, that was my original order that got me the swag seeds that proved to be superior anyway.

I ordered a second 1k light, so will have 2 now, go sensi seeds hash plant going now week 3 of veg with a grape kush.

Just ordered up some serious seeds kali mist, serious 6 and got a bunch of free swag seeds of serious seeds new strain happiness and a bunch of fruity elemental seeds. 

I really want to do a properly dominated kali mist grow. Grow some out, pick females, clone them, kill the ones I let veg so long to determine the female and flower those clones almost straight out for like 15 weeks. Just 2 massive kali mist females in 10 gallon pots sitting under their own 1 k light while my other 1k grinds out the other beans.

I have been wanting to grow a long flowering sativa for a long time but didnt want to dominate my only light in the meantime. 

View attachment jars.jpg


----------



## Tact (Nov 1, 2014)

Some had flash, some didn't, the pictures are not great. Without flash it didn't show the sugar well enough, with flash it washed out some stuff and the glass jars kick the reflection back.

Anyways, cheers. 

View attachment image_2.jpeg


View attachment image_3.jpeg


View attachment image_5.jpeg


View attachment image_6.jpeg


View attachment image_7.jpeg


View attachment image_10.jpeg


View attachment image_12.jpeg


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice haul Tact...enjoy!!


----------



## MR1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks good to me, nice variety.


----------



## Tact (Apr 11, 2020)

gd this is trash


----------



## mistisrising (Apr 23, 2020)

I was just looking through my old grows on here, and thinking the same thing.


----------

